# Help - my dog hates the Hoover!



## ellywelbourn (Oct 12, 2014)

So I've got a lovely little 2 year old Irish jack russell (that's what he was sold as anyway - think it's just a posh way of saying a bit of a Heinz 57!) and he tends to be a really good, well behaved dog - fantastic off lead, great with kids and other dogs, generally seems to be a really happy boy, but one thing that I have never been able to get right with him is training out his hatred of the Hoover.

I only have to open the cupboard where the dreaded Hoover is kept for him to charge upstairs to see whether it's coming out. And, as soon as I touch it or god forbid turn it on , he becomes this possessed dog who will do ANYTHING to bite/rip/generally stop it.

I must admit it's getting quite tough now. I've tried giving him treats whilst the Hoover is on - I have no idea if this is right as once it's on you absolutely cannot break his attention from it and I'm concerned that by rewarding him, I'm not reinforcing that the Hoover is a good thing, but that him carrying on is. Problem is, he is NEVER calm when the Hoover is around, so how can I reward calm/good behaviour. I've tried firmly saying 'no' but, again, he pays absolutely no attention to me! 

Maybe someone will be able to help me and give me some advise with what to do with a vacuum-triggered-devil-dog :confused5:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Training your dog to be fine with the vacuum cleaner - YouTube


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

We left ours out for a few days without using it. It just sat in the lounge like a piece of furniture. We then moved it around without turning it on, put the boy behind a baby gate for the first few times it went on. It wasn't instant success but he improved immensely and over time now treats it as an inconvenience not something to kill


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

My dog (also a terrier) is the same. 

Rather than training to resolve the situation, we manage it in our house - I walk the dog while my partner vacuums - suits me!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

My dakkie attacks the hoover with such ferocity and he has left teethmarks all round the head of it. I just ignore him, he doesn't seem scared of it and treats it like a game.

we have a scaeltrix(sp?) and he attacks cars going round the track on that in the same way.


----------



## LaceWing (Mar 18, 2014)

Leave it out and ignore it. When he sniffs it, ignore him. If he bites it, tell him &#8220;leave it&#8221;. If he doesn&#8217;t know &#8216;leave it&#8217;, then teach it to him. As long as he doesn&#8217;t try to kill it though, just ignore him. If he pees on it, he is showing it who is boss, but in any case have the machine on a piece of plastic to protect your floor just in case. Cut up a hot dog into tiny pieces and put the pieces in a circle around the vacuum. Do this a couple of times, then put half of the pieces on the floor and the other half on the vacuum. You should see him getting close to the monster, then tentatively close enough to get the goodies off of it. You get the idea. 

At some point you are going to want to vacuum. Take the dog outside, close the doors. Have another person turn on the machine. The machine should be in the center of the house with all interior doors closed so that the least amount of noise is heard outside. Watch how he responds. He should alert, but not get upset. When he shows a calming signal (sniffs the ground, air licks, looks away) or simply ignores the sound, praise and treat. Walk him around a bit, rewarding for calm behavior. Don&#8217;t push it, a couple of minutes is long enough. Bring him back in, he should find a treat on the machine.

Continue to desensitize him gradually. You&#8217;ll notice less anxiety until he alerts to the noise, then goes about his business. Up the ante by having the vacuum person put the machine near the door so there is more noise to be heard outside. Repeat repeat repeat. Move to having the door open, and so forth.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

My collie is the same.

I put him out the room when I Hoover.

The cupboard it's kept in sees a lot of non- Hoover related activity as it's where the shoes and coats live, so he's not that focused on the actual home of the Hoover.

I just manage the situation as it's not big a deal for me.


----------

